# AW release 4 details



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

*AW release 4 details on their website*

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Ooooh Baby......Daddy needs a full set!!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Nothing there grabs me.

Except maybe the lighting kit in the ford GT.

And of course those magnets in the Ultra G. Those I love for quite unworthy reasons.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I really like those tjet bodies. Also very curious about the ultra g. The xtrac are so so.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

cagee said:


> I really like those tjet bodies. Also very curious about the ultra g. The xtrac are so so.


I like some of the TJ bodies, but I get the feeling they are really hard to adapt to modern chassis?


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> I like some of the TJ bodies, but I get the feeling they are really hard to adapt to modern chassis?


Your probably right.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I really like these TJ bodies and I'm hopeful that the new chassis handles well. I can hear those stock rear tires spinning now.

I'll get several of the new XTs too. I've been hoping for Camaros without the meatball numbers and they give me orange and green... oh well. They'll grow on me, I'm sure.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The Shelby, Ford GT, and the Daytona look nice, but I won't touch any of 'em until I see a pic of them sitting on a track. I really felt burned by the '71 Charger Stock Car in release 3 with it's nose in the air.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I like the Panel Trucks they will make great haulers for pulling my Indy cars

Roger Corrie


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

I'll be spending some coin next week!!!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Do I see clear glass on these cars?*

Wah-hoo - more toys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

TJ - on the top row all I want is number 2,4,5 & 6

XT - Top row Baja

So, 5 cars out of 24. Might layout the coin for the iwheels TJ's.

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This is the first time ina while for me that I am actually more excited about the tjet release, the last couple had me liking the xtractions better.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> I really like these TJ bodies and I'm hopeful that the new chassis handles well. I can hear those stock rear tires spinning now.
> 
> I'll get several of the new XTs too. I've been hoping for Camaros without the meatball numbers and they give me orange and green... oh well. They'll grow on me, I'm sure.


So strip 'em and paint 'em like I do. 

I'm gonna have to have a SandVan and the Stude. That panel truck looks nice too.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

pickeringtondad said:


> Wah-hoo - more toys. :thumbsup:


Clear glass? What a novel idea.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

R4 looks like a winner. Anyone got a "spy" photo on the new chassis?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll probably be getting both Cobra Daytonas, both GTs and maybe one Stud and one Suburban. Are they showing the actual colors on the Broncos?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Wes, what do you think of those Daytonas? I like em. I really like the Ford GT's also. Dave.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

RacerDave said:


> Hey Wes, what do you think of those Daytonas? I like em. I really like the Ford GT's also. Dave.


yeah they are nice looking daytonas! but about the nose?? they are too high.

Wes


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Micyou, autoworld.com has group shots with both colors.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the new release alot. I;ll probably get most of them


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

dlw said:


> Micyou, autoworld.com has group shots with both colors.


I saw that, but they look like black and white shots. If those are the actual colors I'm not getting them.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

WesJY said:


> yeah they are nice looking daytonas! but about the nose?? they are too high.
> 
> Wes


Yea, I don't like how high the noses are on those cars are and I don't need that type of car with headlights. I have a black one and a red one that I am planning on decaling myself.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought Tom said they fixed that high nose issue. 

I hope that's true, it would be a shame if they didn't


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some tjets for sure and the GT40s. Can't remember last time I bought a complete set. :freak: 

Can add the Torinos now since they dumped the bubble light off the roof. 


:devil: rr


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah I know Wes.How could they screw up the nose like that. I' ll get em anyway. When they cast that body, how did they not see the front end tilting upward? I guess that slipped by the Chinese quality control experts. Dave.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Rhinoplasty*

Admittedly the nose is high, however I give them credit for not recreating the gruesome frontal roof edge that the original Aurora car had. If you remember they looked like they'd run under a low bridge and never made it out the other side. The snout on that version wasnt exceptionally pretty either.

Slot designers always seem to take some liberties with the Zoopy sports cars. The constraints of trying to wrap 1/72 coachwork around a one size fits all chassis must be frustrating. 

Still the the kinked noses and weird ride heights on the 1/64 cars remains an unsolved mystery.

Those panels look like they're gonna be a kick in the pants and I'm looking forward to seeing all the mutations that will follow!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

WesJY said:


> yeah they are nice looking daytonas! but about the nose?? they are too high.
> 
> Wes


HO Models has a REALLY nice one. AW is a copy of the Aurora Cobra.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics.

The Panel T-JET cars and the Sand Vans will be fun to strip the paint off and do up. That is it for me so, far.

Some of the pics of future bodies look like fun. VW van...ooooh hope it looks as good in person as it does in the pics shown some place else on HT.

Will keep looking at what AW comes out with but, also will look at what every one else has too. Slot Car collecting to me is getting my hands on the coolest slot cars possible. Quality vs. Quantity....Bing, Bing....Quality wins in my book. Heck I probably won't die for a long time (knock on wood) so, if I get all quality slot cars now, eventually I will have a bunch of real nice cars down the line...it is called collecting. Rome wasn't built over night....lol

Bob...zilla

Thanks for posting, Bob...zilla


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It would be nice if the AW site was improved. The new car shots are nice but wouldn't it be trick if you could click on them for a larger view?

I'll take the Ford GTs and Camaros.

'doba


----------



## Greywater (Jan 2, 2007)

looks like the same old bodies to me. Nothing new.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

All of the T-Jets are new.


----------



## Greywater (Jan 2, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> All of the T-Jets are new.


Sorry, I ment X-traction.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Greywater said:


> looks like the same old bodies to me. Nothing new.


Yea but these light up! Flamethrowers are back!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I rip all my lights out anyway.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Numbers?*

Great release! Its nice to see new paint schemes.

My biggest problem is why AW continues to offer different paint schemes on a particular car body but not different numbers?

I would buy both Daytonas if they were unique in the numbering.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Jim Norton said:


> Great release! Its nice to see new paint schemes.
> 
> My biggest problem is why AW continues to offer different paint schemes on a particular car body but not different numbers?
> 
> ...


Good point...
Or even if AW left the numbers off of the cars....
And the nose still looks tweaked on the Daytona... *sigh*
(But I hope it isn't...)








Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I wouldn't mind a set of kits. Bodies, chrome parts and windshield and whatever. Ready for me to do my thing, dremel, bondo and paint. HINT, HINT, TL! Bet they would have one heck of an item to sell then. I'd buy a master case of XTs & Tjets of bare bone body pieces with chassis ready to be customized and finished by me  rr



Just a thought..............


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> I wouldn't mind a set of kits. Bodies, chrome parts and windshield and whatever. Ready for you to do your thing, dremel, bondo and paint. HINT, HINT, TL! Bet they have one heck of an item to sell then.  rr


RR! Funny that, I always thought a selection of scale accessories/kits would be cool, flat head headers with add-able lakes, maybe some twisty hookers with or w/o sidepipes, and some decent looking drag pipes.

How about a selection of motors, blowers/scoops and megaphones also?

The stuff you always have to scrounge up, fab, or kill a DIE cast to get...And still some of it looks cartooney.

How 'bout a proper early ford roadster windshield frame?

Ahhhhhhhh! Nice to dream.... Whoops! I better put the opium pipe down now that I've wandered off topic.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Drag pipes...Opium..COuNT ME IN!!!!!!
DRAGjet








Bill Hall said:


> RR! Funny that, I always thought a selection of scale accessories/kits would be cool, flat head headers with add-able lakes, maybe some twisty hookers with or w/o sidepipes, and some decent looking drag pipes.
> 
> How about a selection of motors, blowers/scoops and megaphones also?
> 
> ...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Different numbers

and

kits

both sound like great ideas to me and would make me spend more money on these cars.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

How about a grab bag of reject parts for cheap? 

Like bodies not painted quite right or chrome parts that aren't chromed right, or glass that's broken under the roof and stuff like that. 

I think that would be an awsome idea.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> How about a grab bag of reject parts for cheap?


Chassis joke in there somewhere. 

The body/parts thing sounds cool.

I don't care for the scoops and chutes. Maybe in future releases include the parts but don't mount them. Under the body mold indentations where the mounting posts go. If you want them mount them.

This marks the beginning of my not collecting them all any more. Between the first 3 AW releases I have 249 cars. 6 tjets and 4 Ford GTs will do me just fine for this release.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

22tall said:


> Chassis joke in there somewhere.


Yeah, but it aint funny.

Bodies only would be nice though.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Best of all, they've fixed the front axle......No more excess slop.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

dlw said:


> Best of all, they've fixed the front axle......No more excess slop.


Ah. Light at the end of the tunnel perhaps.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

roadrner said:


> I wouldn't mind a set of kits. Bodies, chrome parts and windshield and whatever. Ready for me to do my thing, dremel, bondo and paint. HINT, HINT, TL! Bet they would have one heck of an item to sell then. I'd buy a master case of XTs & Tjets of bare bone body pieces with chassis ready to be customized and finished by me  rr
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought..............



Its a good idea and one I really like, but so long as they choose the right bodystyles, unlike the x/t master kit using the delorean time machine. Theres pretty much only one way to decorate that car and have it make sense. The t-jet version with the 'vette was a good idea though. 

They just need to expand on the idea with the mentioned pipes and engine parts as well as several wheel options. the leftovers will get used on other cars, Im sure. Id like to see the dirty tire/wheel combo included as well.

If they do an unfinished kit using that Jeep CJ prototype, Id be on several of them like stink on a monkey...


----------

